# Cambodian classical?



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

I`m going to cambodia in about a month. 

I`m going to try and absorb some of the culture and see what I wouldn`t be able to otherwise in the West.
Somewhat vague question and perhaps not the right place to post, but would anyone be able to recommend classical music from Cambodia that would be worth the détour? Any groups or events in particular I should see?

Thanks,


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Gee - pick a difficult country why don't you !

Well, Chinary Ung is the only well-established Cambodian-born composer of 'western' style music that I know of, & he's been based Stateside for many years. Worth investigating, though.

The 'khmer' music is the best indigenous sound...that I found there 10/12 years back; & you can certainly find that played live around the country, particularly up at Angkor.

Sorry, not a lot to go on - best thing, as always, get there and investigate - they're lovely people, & if they think you're keen on their traditions...!


----------

